# Best Spark Plugs



## Electric (Jun 18, 2007)

So far I purchased new plug wires from Autozone and a cap & rotor from Nissan. I need to get new spark plugs and I hear NGKs work best for the B13. Im wondering WHICH model is best for gas mileage/performance. I will change them out more often if its worth it. BKR5E-11? BPR6ES? Thanks!

Tom


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Normally use OE Plugs/Wires/Cap. Don't skimp out on these. NGK are OE on Nissans to the best of my knowledge.

Nissan wires are usually good for the life of the vehicle. I've seen a factory set of wires and cap with over 250k that were OK. As long as you don't notice a decline in fuel mileage I wouldn't bother thinking about changing them.

Performance plugs work if you have a high performance ignition system - Otherwise they are a waste of money.


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

Bosch Platinum +4
I noticed an immediate difference in the performance of my car. It started faster, idled smoother and I get 37 miles to the gallon. I can't stand OEM. Not very ricer of me, but I can't. So much is done researching the best possible way to produce a more prominent and exposed arc, and everyone over looks this and goes the OEM route.
i would personally recommend Bosch, even +2's.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Bosch plugs are typically for German cars. 

I've had a few people tell me (more seasoned car guys than me) not to run Bosch plugs in Asian/Japanese imports. One guy was a service tech at my local Nissan Dealer.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I've heard a lot of bad things about the +x plugs breaking apart and scoring cylinder walls.


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

I've been installing these in customers cars for years and have never had a single problem. I recommend them to anyone who's looking to do a tune-up. Especially some of my slower friends that don't know that you have to gap normal plugs. LOL!
To each his own, plain and simple. Your gonna get a different opinion from every person you talk to. Dodge told me not to use them in my Intrepid...been using them now for 7 years. Same thing with my buddies Cavi. But installing them leveled out his idle and the car ran smoother...better than on the NGK's Chevy told him to use.


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

I installed another set of Bosch Platinum +4's today in a 00' Celica GT. He was complaining of a low idle, lacking a bit of power, light shuttering and decreased fuel mileage. I swapped these in replacing the NGK IR's he had in there and solved the problem, even increasing the throttle response.. It also solved the ticking noise he had. Anyone who's used NGK's knows they are about an 1/8" longer that typical plugs. Must've been tapping against a valve or something.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

all of those testimonials sound pretty subjective. "it smoothed out the idle" probably came from "is it smoother?" "i guess...". Not to mention they compare brand new plugs to old and worn plugs...I wonder which work better...

our engines are not designed for multiground plugs, only use them in rotary engines and whatever else requires them. Bosch is making a killing off of this marketing gimmick because people don't want to do their homework. 

Seriously, if you think about it, multigrounds will always give you the weakest spark possible. why? because electricity always follows the path of least resistance, why would they jump a 1000ohm gap when they could pop accross a 400ohm gap instead? (I just made those numbers up randomly, lol)

prove me wrong if you want, i'll listen if you can provide some credible evidence. I've already read what NGK says about multiground plugs. 

anyway...use the basic copper ground plugs from either NGK or Denso. Anything more is kind of a waste and might actually hurt performance. I know the salesman will try to push off some very expensive plugs for better performance...but they won't perform any better.


----------



## Electric (Jun 18, 2007)

Sooo what should I get LOL


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

Personally I don't care how much hype a company puts on any one product to get you to buy it. If you do buy it and it works for you and notice improvements, great! If not and they lied, they have a money back guarantee. You'll send that in and never buy that product again. Bosch doesn't make their sales on the basis on "a customer once and never again". They make it based on repeat customers, like me. Electric, I say go with what you hear sounds best to you. If your rich, buy OEM and +4's and see what works best in this application. I use +4's in every vehicle I own now, and I'll never go to something less.


----------



## Electric (Jun 18, 2007)

I will try and the NGKs first since they are cheap, and if I am not happy with them, I will try the +4s. I am selling my EVO this month so that will free up around $800/month extra. Should be able to afford some sprak plugs


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend NGK's one way or another. I pulled 2 sets yesterday, one from a 00' Celica and the other from an 01' Elantra, both sets burnt. The ceramics don't hold up very well at all.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

dragontoy22r said:


> I wouldn't recommend NGK's one way or another. I pulled 2 sets yesterday, one from a 00' Celica and the other from an 01' Elantra, both sets burnt. The ceramics don't hold up very well at all.


NGK are OEM for a lot of cars, *Nissan* and Toyota to name a few. Denso are comparable and will work just as well. (Denso is OEM for a lot of cars too)

Of course they would look bad if you pulled original plugs from an 8 year old vehicle. and of course the shiny new Bosch +4's are going to perform better than the 8 year old plugs...

and an aside:

I disagree that anyone would actually be dissatisfied enough with the Bosch plugs to send them back. If anything, since these minuscule differences are barely noticeable and are HIGHLY subjective, people would be more likely skew their opinions to match the Bosch hype. It's called "expectancy". If you expect something, your brain is going to try damn hard to trick you into thinking you got it.


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

Tavel said:


> It's called "expectancy". If you expect something, your brain is going to try damn hard to trick you into thinking you got it.


That's awesome, I love it. Your probably right. To each his own, that's just the way things are. Your gonna try damn hard to believe you got the better product...I think that's a way of life. GOOD POINT.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

dragontoy22r said:


> That's awesome, I love it. Your probably right. To each his own, that's just the way things are. Your gonna try damn hard to believe you got the better product...I think that's a way of life. GOOD POINT.


:thumbup: indeed to each his own...i still use mobil1 on every oil change, and I'm pretty sure it doesn't do anything. I just can't get myself off of that sweet sweet nectar.

the only time it would do anything for me is during winter months, I'm sure you understand what -4F does to a car. I use redline MTL in the gear box to avoid that horrible peanut butter gear box in the morning...i know THAT works, the difference is NOT subtle. lol


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Teh bosch platinums are crap in the GA motor. I have had the go bad twice, cracked insulators because the core is soft. 

NGK all the way. Copper core plugs are the best. the best conductor other than silver and they work very well. I personally like the NGK plugs and magnecore wires. I got the least resistance from the magnecore wires which is the best when tryng to get spark energy to the plug from the coil. use OEM genuine Nissan Cap and rotor. they are copper contacts and the other companies are not. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## Electric (Jun 18, 2007)

I put in the NGKs last night. Car idles better for sure. The old plugs were in horriffic condition. Looks like they havent been changed in the last decade. Im doing plug wires, cap/rotor today too.


----------

